

I Sold My Google-Backed Startup for $75M and I'm Scared to Death - dhchait
http://www.inc.com/dave-balter/i-sold-smarterer-for-75-million-and-im-scared-to-death.html

======
udev
Went to see what is Smarterer about.

Is it me or the UI of their testing product looks very much like Duolingo?

Are they related?

~~~
mikepk
No relation (I'm a co-founder). I'm guessing it's a case of convergent
evolution. Our testing UI has been pretty similar since the beginning, 4 years
ago (not sure if they existed then or not).

Edit: I realized after typing that it was confusing... I meant self-similar
not similar to duolingo.

